# JimP's toyroom



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Video displays are a 60" Sony Grand Vega III and a Panasonic AE700 front projector.

Audio stuff: B&K Ref 50 preamp with Rotel 1095 5x200 watts per channel amp and Rotel 991 2x200 watts per channel amp. Atlantic Technology 8200 speakers in a 7.1 configuration with center channel and 6 LRs for fronts, side and rear surrounds. Velodyne HGS-15 subwoofer with SMS-1 subwoofer equalizer and M&K V125 Sub (for rear of room) wired inline with rear surrounds.

Signal sources. Brighthouse Motorola 6412 phase 3 DVR, Voom (may it rest in peace) satellite/ansi receiver, Denon 5900 DVD player (SDI modified), Iscan HD + video processor, Panasonic PVR/DVD burner.

Panamax power conditioner.

Accupel HD signal generator.

....and a firm belief that calibration does matter. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

After seeing and hearing... I'm a believer... nice system Jim!


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Jim, I bought my projector from a dealer that did a special calibration deal last year, and they came back with the view that the AE700 (when calibrated) gave one of the best projected images available without spending significantly more money :sn: 
The company is Nine3Media, based in Minnesota - can't seem to find them anymore, maybe they've closed, but great people to deal with.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Phil,

For the price point and picture quality, the AE700 is tough to beat.


----------

